

I am a job creator: A manifesto for the entitled - ahmadss
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/i-am-a-job-creator-a-manifesto-for-the-entitled/2012/09/28/756f2e90-07ee-11e2-858a-5311df86ab04_story.html

======
chicceo
This article is a load of bs. We need to stop vilifying people because they've
reached success. Having the choice, you'd pick to be in their shoes 10 times
out of 10. They are job creators, and no, they aren't perfect - but their
country club memberships, private jets, etc. do provide jobs as well.

We live in America, we all have the opportunity to create wealth and be as
successful as we want. Instead of calling them names and whining about it, go
be successful yourself and change what you don't like.

A little less talk, a little more action.

~~~
phaet0n
I'm wondering if you have the capacity, and imagination, to articulate what a
nation solely composed of individuals such as yourself would be like.

Your reaction all-to-much reminds me of the negativity that HN leveled against
cperciva's "exam": brash opinions, with little reflection.

I don't really respond much on HN, it'd be too tedious, but for a moment
consider your comment. It is filled with an inordinate number of assumptions.
Assumptions such as the meaning of "success", wealth creation, and implicitly,
and glaringly, the admission that to "change what you don't like" you ought to
"go be successful yourself".

You are too shallow to see that much of your comfortable world-view is a gift
of American society, which was too hard fought for you to simply throw away on
ideological whims.

~~~
chicceo
No, I am not shallow. I work my ass off and if I live comfortably, it's
because of it. Sounds like you didn't read the article at all to think my
comment had little reflection.

